# monster SE Asian house-ish centipede?



## ChoJinn (Jun 24, 2006)

I came across a picture of what looked to be a monstrous version of our typical _Scutigera coleoptrata_ - it was reddish brown with what I remember to be red legs. I also want to say it was advertised as 'Vietnamese' or 'Thai'. Anyone else come across a photo of something like this, or better yet, have experience owning one? I've owned many types of arachnids, myriapods and reptiles and this took the cake as being the most visually unpleasant. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## ilovebugs (Jun 24, 2006)

do you have a link to the picture or something?


----------



## ChoJinn (Jun 24, 2006)

no, this is just a call-out to anyone else who may have come across it. I realize it's a shot in the dark but it's a very cool specimen, so what the heck


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 24, 2006)

I've seen it, but can't remember the genus name. There should be many threads about it in this forum.


----------



## Blackrose (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello

You are talking about Thereuopoda spec.!

*Look here:*
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=62680&highlight=Thereuopoda
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=51369&highlight=Thereuopoda
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=47476&highlight=Thereuopoda
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=52794&highlight=Thereuopoda

*Pics:*
http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200503/23/39/b0060239_1842439.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y80/randolph20/oogeji7.jpg
http://hk.geocities.com/hkscropion/s_S.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/cavingliz/scutigeralp.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/cavingliz/scutigeralp.jpg

Regards
          Andi


----------



## ChoJinn (Jun 25, 2006)

yes! That's it. Thanks for the sleuthing.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 25, 2006)

man ! that's one killer looking pede would'nt mind having that in my collection


----------



## 236260 (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there information on venomosity an dlongevity on this species?

I would imagine it COULD be shipped, if efforts were made to replicate its environment. It would just be expensive.


----------



## crashergs (Jun 26, 2006)

hahaha is that made of rubber?


----------



## 236260 (Jun 26, 2006)

What? The arthropleura in my signature? No, that's a live specimen I picked up at a mall pet store in North Dakota. I'm selling her for $14,000.







Either way, I'm still interested in the venom and lifespan thing.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 26, 2006)

236260 said:
			
		

> What? The arthropleura in my signature? No, that's a live specimen I picked up at a mall pet store in North Dakota. I'm selling her for $14,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've heard they're arboreal and need a verticle space to moult on. Shipping would be incredibly difficult, due to the long, thin, fragile legs.

I'm sure Randolf could shed some light on this subject.


----------

